# Island Quest canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Got a cushion to replace? Need any canvas work done to your boat?

it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. zippers changed or new work estimated, looking for work December.



Complete Canvas restoration, enclosures, Upholstered cushion replacement & repair, t-tops, Bimini's,boat/mooring covers

and Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.

Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.



Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. Ask about our December Discounts!!!

Be sure to visit our website, still loading pictures of work done,



Thank you all all of the Pensacola Fishing Forum Members for a successful year.

[USA FLAG]



Ask for Pat or Cindy

Island Quest Canvas 



850-723-2144

www.islandquestcanvas.com







Edited: Today @ 8:26:49 AM by iq


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

They do great work at reasonable prices. GIve them a call, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for a great year, we are booking for December and January now, please give us a call.



Cindy

Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144

www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Where are y'all?


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, we been working on Dentist chairs. We are located in Gulf Breeze, But if you give me a time and address we will come by and look at what you want to do.

We are looking for work, so now is the time to get a great deal, when January hits we get really busy.

Give me a call.

Cindy 850-723-2144


----------

